# The first set are home.



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

If no one minds, I'll post pictures of the stitch markers I sent out, once I know they've been received.

So, this is the first delivery confirmation I've gotten.
For knitting, stone beads, silver wire, chain stitch;








Yeah, I dug out a knitting needle and cast on to take a pic. I am a casting on _pro_ - it all the rest that I struggle with 









 Please ignore the cat hair all over the yarn. Princess desperately wanted to "help" me take pictures.









Sorry for the hugeness of the pics. I re-sized 3 times with photobucket and they still look ginourmous.


I've sent out most of them, I've got one set ready to go and one last set still to make - now I just have to decide which one I made that set for, and which one is getting whatever I think up next!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Very pretty.

Don't be silly though. 
You could KNIT if you really wanted to.

Keep trying. 

Just saying.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Pretties! Although, I'd probably use them as earings!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those are very pretty! I like the different colored stones.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful! Can't wait to get mine :bouncy:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Another set has found it's home!
With these, I gave them all identical beads; small wooden beads, seashells and shades of blue seed beads. Other then that, I did different patterns.

Silver wire, chain stitch and single crochet;









Silver wire, chain stitch;









Monofilament, chain and double crochet;









Monofilament, chain and single crochet;









Silver wire, chain stitch


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

PKBoo, yours should get to you soon!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Why not make them jewelry? ( bracelets, earrings, necklaces)Those markers are so pretty, they should be on display.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gosh you do beautiful stuff!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

They're even purrrrrdier in person!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

They're here! They're here! :bouncy: 

They are just beautiful Otter! They are just very cool! 

Thank you sooo much! (Will post pics tomorrow when it's lighter out)


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Woohooo! I'm so glad you like them!!!

I've got some pics - but I'd still love to see some of them in their new home!

Chain stitch and double crochet, black wire, dyed wood and size 15/0 round iridescent seed beads


















Unless there is a noticeable natural variation to the beads or pattern, I'm trying to include one of each that's a bit different;


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Stef, the hubby is actually working on me to start an etsy shop and do jewelry. I've got to get some jewelry findings and work out bracelet patterns. All the stitch markers are basically earrings with a different finding.

I'm happy to share patterns with anyone who wants to give it a try! Beaded crochet is challenging and fun, and wire crochet is challenging and fun, and combined it's a fun little art form. If you look above, you'll see that a lot of them are only chain stitch.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tose wooden beads don't look wooden, they are irridescent and shiny. WIHH sent me some stitch markers during the TdF last summer. They are little chickens with yellow seed beads and the person who made them used pierced earring findings instead of rings. I suppose I could wear them in my ears . Too bad I have metal allergies.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Otter said:


> Stef, the hubby is actually working on me to start an etsy shop and do jewelry. I've got to get some jewelry findings and work out bracelet patterns. All the stitch markers are basically earrings with a different finding.
> 
> I'm happy to share patterns with anyone who wants to give it a try! Beaded crochet is challenging and fun, and wire crochet is challenging and fun, and combined it's a fun little art form. If you look above, you'll see that a lot of them are only chain stitch.


I would love the directions if you have the time and don't mind. I am trying to get my mother in law back into crafting so her hands have something to do besides eat. I know she can crochet and she has many of the super small hooks as she used to make doilies all the time. 

I think you are doing amazing stuff! Thank you so much for inspiring my MIL to pick up the hooks again. 

Carrie in SD
(Yes, I am done running the first batch of fiber through my MIL for those who are wondering. LOL)


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Tose wooden beads don't look wooden, they are irridescent and shiny.


Ooops, I said dyed, but on closer look, it is actually an iridescent, glittery paint, 2 colors on each bead



cwgrl23 said:


> I would love the directions if you have the time and don't mind. I am trying to get my mother in law back into crafting so her hands have something to do besides eat. I know she can crochet and she has many of the super small hooks as she used to make doilies all the time.


Happy to!
The dangles and small circles are all just chain stitch. You want to use a metal hook and a very fine wire. The wire will tear up a wood or plastic hook. I did all of these with an E size hook.

You'll spend more time weaving in the ends and adjusting the stitches and beads after then the crocheting part.

You get a lot of variation just with beads and placement. What you want to do is bead the wire first (and you can also do beaded crochet with any yarn, string, or even fishing line. I made a very pretty little change purse from the strings that tie feed bags shut, use anything)

Once you bead the wire, attach the finding. I do a simple knot, and then a single crochet through the finding, with these findings. Different findings will need to be fastened on different ways, a knowledge of knots helps - so will leaving a long "tail" to work with. If you have grip problems, well oiled needlenose pliers are great, and they sell special beading ones.
Then make a simple, 7 stitch chain, sliding a bead on ever stitch. Odd numbers come out more pleasing to the eye. Then, either slip stitch your circle shut, or leave it a dangle. That will make set one, and pics 2 and 5 of set 2.

To make pic 4 of set 2, which is a lovely, versatile one that the beads used will make a huge difference in the finished product, I did a Bch, (beaded chain stitch), ch3, bch, then I did a Bsc (beaded single crochet) in each ch.
When I finished it off, I was sure to weave in the ends in such a way that it twisted it a touch, making a kind of beaded column.

To make set 3, or pic 3 of set 2, Attach to finding with a knot and sc, *then 2 sc in that stitch, ch3, dc, ch1, dc, ch3, turn, dc and ch1 for each stitch, for 3 dc.
Put beads wherever your heart desires from the * on  This is a good one for alternating sizes and when I did these, I didn't count beads, I just filled them up with very small seed beads and put in a few larger accent beads. when I beaded the wire, tried to guesstimate so that the bigger beads were roughly where I wanted them.
No reason you couldn't count, but it would depend on your bead size and how many beads you wanted in it.

Also, when finishing using wire, I twist the top around until the wire holds the twist. This gives a nice, tight top to it, I think you can most easily see in pic 3, set 3. When using monofilament, I tie one with a hangman's/fisherman's knot for a similar effect.
After you're done, you can take a needle or very small crochet hook and manipulate the wire and beads if something didn't come out just right. It's not a necessary step, but I can never resist "tweaking", just a touch. 
I had put up another thread with pictures of my making one. it is here;
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...r-arts/474372-who-even-needs-yarn-anyway.html

Depending on the pattern, how many times I get interrupted, and how anal I get over finishing, each one takes about 15 - 20 minutes. LOL, if you wanted to get all pro about it, with a work station and the special tools, you could probably cut it down to half that.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, everyone got 6. if you only see 3, the rest are under the first layer of cotton. I didn't want them to get banged up in shipping.
From what I've heard, the boxes are tight and sturdy enough to store them in.

These are the second to last set. 
Silver wire, seed beads, 2 have some of the smaller, 15/0 size seed beads as well & painted iridescent wood beads.
Chain stitch and single crochet. These were fun to do, in these you can see how stitch tension and bead placement can really make a difference.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

They are even prettier in real life.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Otter said:


> Sorry for the hugeness of the pics. I re-sized 3 times with photobucket and they still look ginourmous.


The photos are a good size, large enough to show the beautiful detail.

Peg


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I suck. Otter mine arrived about a week or so ago. I hate having no internet.gre:
Anyway, please pm me your Addy, as my goofball Pyrs ate the envelope and I forgot to write the it down.
I absolutely love them and they are currently in use on a sweater I'm working on.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

No worries! LOL, I figured everything would be all crazy and hectic with your move. I hope everything is settling in smootthly for you and that you love your new place!

I wanted to give you something nice and soothing, the colors and stones in these made me think of walking on the beach.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Otter - these are just so beautiful! Thank you so much again!

I haven't had a chance to get a picture of them with all the chaos here, but I thank you so much!


----------

